# BAB Hollow Form WIP



## NYWoodturner (Oct 10, 2012)

Here is a piece of Cory's BAB. I have turned Black Ash Burl before to make pens, but never anything any bigger. I am absolutely in love with this stuff ! Not only does it smell awesome when you turn it, it turns like butter and has a beautiful grain. I'm going to have to start paying more attention to the BAB posts !

[attachment=11925]

This is fresh off the lathe and has one coat of Antique Oil.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 10, 2012)

now thats awsome scott just awsome duck


----------



## Kevin (Oct 10, 2012)

Scott that is incredible form! I love that!!! Great job as always. 




NYWoodturner said:


> ..I am absolutely in love with this stuff ! Not only does it smell awesome when you turn it, ...



I haven't turned any of it but when I opened the box of my big burl I was hit with a frangrance almost like cologne, and I detest colgnes or perfumes. I'm very sensitive as to smell, but this cologne-ish smell is very nice - very pleasant not a turn off to me at all. I have received packages where I can tell the member wears a lot of cologne and I just box it up and take it outside and open back up and allow to air out for a day lol. Same with smokers, but I can see Cory's BAB becomeing one of my very favorite species if for nothing except potpourri.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 10, 2012)

b.e.a.u.tiful!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 10, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Scott that is incredible form! I love that!!! Great job as always.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's funny you say that... the smell is very mild - so much that it wasn't always there and I thought it might be his cologne. I was amazed at how easily this stuff turned. I have turned white ash to make baseball bats before and thats like chucking up a rock ! This turns great, smells great and looks even better. I'm a fan !
Scott


----------



## Vern Tator (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice piece, great figure. Got to say it "Go Figure!!" :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## DKMD (Oct 10, 2012)

Man, that's a sweet form from a sweet piece of burl!


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 10, 2012)

Amazing work! I'm glad that you guys are bringing up the smell of the wood, I thought I was going nuts, glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 10, 2012)

Wowweeeeee That is pretttttttyyyyyyy. Nice job. I might add beautiful wood from the man in nowhere north Minn. Cory............


----------



## JMC (Oct 13, 2012)

Awesome form and incredible looking wood


----------

